# Very Important Meeting!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

The meeting starts at *3pm today* at *Gilligan's Tiki Bar* and may last several hours. 

Discussion will include the following subjects:

-*Beer, Liquor, Shots*

-*FREE OYSTERS*

$1 off drinks to all FF friends that attend!

Hosted by: Kyra, Adana, and Logan


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

might just make it out there this evening....


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be there for the first time. Looking forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gonna miss this week, will be back next. Spent all day yesterday on the river instead of doing responsible adult stuff.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Finishing up in Panama City Beach in order to make it back. Looks like some newbies are coming to our backyard tonight. Gonna be a big crowd


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Those Oysters last night were Fantastic!!

Nice and Firm, NOT Milky, and so Salty, Naturally.

Come on Wednesday, I ready for a repeat!!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Who's going tomorrow


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

I am going Wednesday & I'm bringing a friend;->


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Diva Diver even told me she was coming on face book. I will believe it when I see it. Now that she bought her motorcycle. She never gets off it.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

They do free oysters and meet and greet once a week?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

New2ThaSport said:


> They do free oysters and meet and greet once a week?


Yes


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MarlaVous said:


> I am going Wednesday & I'm bringing a friend;->


Why does my school have to be Wednesday nights. We'll have to our own oyster night then. Lol


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Where is this Tiki bar? I may have to show up soon.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Behind the Hampton on the beach.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

h2o4u said:


> Behind the Hampton on the beach.


Gotcha - thanks. You guys get together every Wed?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

They offer it up most every Wednesday for those that can make it.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Bump for oysters!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Leaving Panama City heading that way shortly.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I shall be there!!!


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Traffic a nightmare. Ended up at shux. Heading back to the key. P


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

No issues. With traffic now


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Ended up at goat lips


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

Where was everyone?:-{ Jan made it:-}}} it only rained for 5 minutes:-/


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

We'll try again soon


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I was there till 8pm.


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

LITECATCH said:


> I was there till 8pm
> 
> 
> I'm sorry! I didn't see you there I'm Marla & next time you see me say hey. :thumbup: It was my 2nd time to go & I had 2 newbies with me too


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MarlaVous said:


> Where was everyone?:-{ Jan made it:-}}} it only rained for 5 minutes:-/


I got there at 6:45, had to work late, stayed until 8:30


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MarlaVous said:


> LITECATCH said:
> 
> 
> > I was there till 8pm
> ...


----------

